# 2008 Wisconsin Gun harvest



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

My dad's deer taken first day of gun season


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice deer !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice buck.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Great buck, congrats


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats on the nice buck. Got it during a bad year to boot...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice antlers on that deer.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome deer! Hopin I can get on one like that w/ the bow next year!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you happened to see the stats for this years harvest. Just wondering, I know it was rough up north this year.


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah almost everyone that i talked to did really bad this year up north or really anywhere, which really was opposite of how our hunt'n group did she shot over 20 deer with 3 bucks scoring over 150 but here is a great webpage with all the stats that you could ever want about last years gun season

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wil ... ummary.pdf


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey thanks for all the comments and just drop'n off and tak'n a look, so i thought i'd conclude this years topic of the '08 gun season with the pictures of the shoulder mount


----------

